
Silent Circle denies being served secret demands for user data - msh
http://www.zdnet.com/article/silent-circle-denies-secret-gag-order-data-warrant/
======
Tomte
Oh, they "just missed adding the statement with the update".

How reassuring!

I see two possible cases:

1\. They have been served and are compelled to mislead their customers.

2\. They are incredibly incompetent, thinking up a security mechanism that
they now have mis-handled _twice_ within a few months.

I would vastly prefer the first one. The second possibility is just too
depressing.

------
viraptor
How do you miss a statement on something that's copy&pasted apart from the
date and news lines? Or did they significantly change the text? (can't find
history)

